# JETTA III 2.8L VR6 - BRAKE LIGHT (IN DASH)



## VR6jeTTaMK3 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi I recently found (after taking in for a scan on the VAG) that my passenger front wheel sensor needs to be replaced. I just got the part and will be installing today but was curious to find out if this issue could also cause my BRAKE light (in dash) to come on sometimes (often)? My check engine light has been on for 6 years, airbag light has been blinking (short and not much) and the light that illuminates the speedometer recently went out (permanently) - Should I go pay for another scan after I get the ABS light to turn off if BRAKE is still lit? Is this dangerous to drive, will it lock up on me? Or is this most likely a short in the dash? 
fyi I recently put in new ac, new coil pack, had coolant hose burst and replaced all cooling hoses and gaskets. Had check engine light turned off was caused by some kind of climate control (something) that was fixed but then it came back on so now







another problem.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: JETTA III 2.8L VR6 - BRAKE LIGHT (VR6jeTTaMK3)*

jeez, looks like you got a whole lotta electrical issues...
either way the only thing your wheel speed sensor is going to effect is your ABS not working. If your ABS is freaking out because of a faulty sensor you can pull the fuse to your unit.


----------



## VR6jeTTaMK3 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanx for the reply. I got the sensor changed and so far (knocking on wood) it looks better, chk engine light still on. I also recently put in an intake system, I heard that sometimes the aftermarket part may cause the light to turn on. Not sure if its true but just trying to stay positive!


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (VR6jeTTaMK3)*

If your brake light comes on after you take the e-brake off It means you are running low on Brake fluid. So eiter you need new brake pads, fluid or have a leak. Check the base of the reservoir for leaks.


----------



## VR6jeTTaMK3 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: (Old Windy)*

Thanx for the reply...
So today my abs light came back on - I guess I gotta either get another scan to see which of the other 3 wheels it is, or I was thinkin of just changing all of em! 
As for the BRAKE light - I havent seen it come back on (yet) but I did chk the brake fluid and all the brake pads and rotors - everything looked good (I did chk both pads on each wheel inside and out). I will need to chk for any leaks but brake fluid if full. Is there a switch for the hand brake that might be faulty?


----------

